
New York Times word frequency 1970-2018 - malvosenior
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1136962504343662592
======
dddddaviddddd
To be meaningful, this would need to be compared against similar publications
or general word frequency across many works. e.g. the Google Books ngram
viewer for the first word in the chart, "sexism", looks quite similar:
[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=sexism&year_st...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=sexism&year_start=1970&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1%3B%2Csexism%3B%2Cc0)

